# Cccp 1966



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Received this CCCP from Hari today 

CCCP are produced by Poljot International and they have a number of models supposedly representing Poljot models produced in the Soviet Union in the past, this one is a design from 1966 (Ref: 2416.C196613).

It says Made in Russia on the dial but in these days of Russian watches who knows how much of it is made in Russia! The stainless steel case is quite well done, the dial is very well done with what look like copper batons, mineral glass crystal. Finally the watch is driven by a 21 jewel Slava calibre 2416 automatic.

Dimensions ~40mm diameter and all dial so it wears well on my wrist, strap size is 20mm so this also helps. Comes with a decent box.

They sell for around Â£130 to Â£140 in the UK, I am normally not a fan of light coloured dials but this is OK and I am tempted to get a black dial version


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very elegant ...


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks good on your wrist John. I always get the impression from your shirt cuffs you're a smart sort of fellow. The CCCP suits it. The only off putting things I found with it were the CCCP on the dial and the strap didn't seem the right width for the watch. I think a black dial one with gold batons would be cool, a bit like the Longinges Admiral range.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jason ... elegant? ... that's me  I should have changed my shirt though :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Ventura said:


> Looks good on your wrist John. I always get the impression from your shirt cuffs you're a smart sort of fellow. The CCCP suits it. The only off putting things I found with it were the CCCP on the dial and the strap didn't seem the right width for the watch. I think a black dial one with gold batons would be cool, a bit like the Longinges Admiral range.


Smart? .....  I wish, I look like crap even when I have a decent shirt on :lol: But thanks for the compliment!

I am happy with the 20mm lug width, if it had been 18mm that would have been too small, I agree about black dial, I might see if I can find one.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's some more

The dial, nicely done IMO










The back










The Slava workhorse and nice big spacer


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

That spacer is massive  Engraving looks a lot nicer without the sticker on.

Nice pics as always John.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

JoT said:


> Received this CCCP from Hari today
> 
> CCCP are produced by Poljot International and they have a number of models supposedly representing Poljot models produced in the Soviet Union in the past, this one is a design from 1966 (Ref: 2416.C196613).
> 
> ...


That's a cracker!

I agree that a black dial version would be good, too.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very Nice except for the *CCCP* lettering IMNSHO :yes:

Too big and too bold for the rest of the dial as far as I am concerned - cheapens the look somehow - but that's me, and what do I really know







Slava engine room, Poljot signed - what bit did they get from Raketa - and is there a Vostok strap and buckle on it? It's almost a 'Heinz Frankenwatch' - but I do like it somehow :yes: :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mel said:


> Very Nice except for the *CCCP* lettering IMNSHO :yes:
> 
> Too big and too bold for the rest of the dial as far as I am concerned - cheapens the look somehow - but that's me, and what do I really know
> 
> ...


The CCCP doesn't look as in-your-face in real life Mel, but I agree it could have been a bit smaller.

I suspect the only Russian component is the Slava movement, the rest is probably Chinese. On closer inspection the dial does not say Made in Russia but "Moscow Russia" so there is probably a hint there.

Overall I think the design and quality of the dials of many in this range are very nice and I don't have a problem with the Slava 2416, it ain't pretty but is a good solid movement. They have let themselves down a bit with the case, it is OK but for a little bit of extra effort it could have been significantly better and I for one would have been prepared to pay more for a more substantial case.

The strap is a XL Stowa Calf :lol: ..... Vostok







 the original faux crocodile strap was too short for me.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I realy like it,i was sorely tempted and taken with it, when i saw it for sale on the forum,It has reminders of the period i like in Russian watchmaking,the 60`s/70`s

I dont tend to collect the modern Russian watches,i only have one,an Aviator,bought of a forum member which i am very pleased with,thank you Alan.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

How big are your wrists John? I had to use one of those watchworx extra long straps.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi john thats a nice looking watch I must say I am a bit dissapointed that they did not put a gold plate the movement in as they did with the 2209 in the better quality watches or is that not available any more. i will see if paul wil put some pics up of my Luch


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm another who was tempted, 40mm x 20mm too  A very good looking simple design. Love the dial, the hands and markers and particularly the slim case. Like Mel, the logo spoilt it a little for me, strident is the word, would have liked it smaller and why couldn't it have been gold? We are picky buggers.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Hi john thats a nice looking watch I must say I am a bit dissapointed that they did not put a gold plate the movement in as they did with the 2209 in the better quality watches or is that not available any more. i will see if paul wil put some pics up of my Luch


Ken's photos:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hmmm Mr Tory Blue wearing a soviet symboled watch! Where's Griff to rip 3 shades of ooh: out of you when you need him? :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Hmmm Mr Tory Blue wearing a soviet symboled watch! Where's Griff to rip 3 shades of ooh: out of you when you need him? :lol:


He has given up on me :lol:


----------

